# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  От меня

## audioritm

Вот, наваял кое что.  :Oj: 
Сама тема была задумана ещё году так в 1987, и вот теперь я до неё добрался.:biggrin:

В глубине.mp3

Принимаю любые замечания.  :Aga:

----------


## audioritm

P.S. Забыл предупредить, что это черновик,  :Sclerosis: 
и тема придумана совместно с братом.

Когда жена послушала, сказала, что это, что то морское - на берегу, или в море.

----------


## bemol

*audioritm*,
 Можешь перезалить куда-ньть в другой обменник? Чет у меня с яндекс-баром не получается.

----------


## bemol

*audioritm*,
 Скачал таки. Красивая душевная композиция. Но - не обижайся - нЕсколько однообрАзно исполнена. Сначала все красиво, а потом то же сАмое. Попробуй менять инструменты, например, в 02:98 вместо флейты - скрипичный ансамбль и т.д. И побольше экспрессии - громче-тише. Послушай Поля Мориа (твоя композиция как раз этого стиля). Попробуй развить композицию в его стиле - она этого заслуживает. Главное - не бойся, это не так уж сложно, зато композиция станетнамного живее. Деозай!!!

----------


## VLADISSSS

Я такогоже мнения

----------


## audioritm

*bemol*,
 Какие могут быть обиды? Для того я и выложил, чтобы услышать мнение со стороны.
Да немного однообразно - это я знаю, но я ещё буду работать над ней. Всё-таки это черновик.  Никогда бы не подумал, что напоминает Поля Мориа, но со стороны, может, виднее. Вообще я планирую ещё несколько инструментов добавить, если место под них останется, всё таки не хочется сильно уплотнять звучание, флейту сделаю не сильно размазанной (много места занимает в миксе).
Спасибо за советы.
 :Pivo:

----------


## Aleksandr1

*audioritm*,

Душевно! :Ok:

----------


## bemol

*audioritm*,
 Пробуй и показывай!!!

----------


## Лев

*audioritm*,
 Неплохая композиция. Есть места, где проходящие полутона грязновато звучат. Понятно, что черновая работа, которую хочется наконец закончить. Убрать плоскость звучания и т.д. - всё что касается сведения и мастеринга. Окончание неубедительное...

----------


## audioritm

*Лев*,



> Есть места, где проходящие полутона грязновато звучат.


 :Aga: 
Есть такие. И над окончанием буду работать. Медленно продвигается, так, как у меня ещё и основная работа с 8 до 17.

----------


## oskar_65

*audioritm*,
 Хорошая,приятная тема. Добрая такая...

----------


## Markovich

Здравствуйте Игорь!
С новым  2009 Годом!
Я не музыкант поэтому не стану высказывать вам критические замечания.
Наоборот! Я хочу Вашу пьесу похвалить.Возможно там есть и недостатки в звучании отдельных инструментов и т.д.,но несомненно там есть и отличная мелодия ,которая запоминается очень легко,буквально въедается в память и затем звучит в подсознании помимо воли  слушателя, а это уже признак шлягера.
        Аранжировки можно улучшать ,причем до 
бесконечности.Это как костюм -можно купить в универмаге,можно пошить в ателье не очень дорого,можно купить из коллекции Кавалли за несколько тысяч долларов.
Я Вас поздравляю! Но мне кажется,что  под маской инструментальной пьесы "В глубине" прячется отличная песня,которую согласятся спеть многие звезды первой величины.Что для этого нужно? Нужно написать сильный текст и записать песню в хорошем исполнении кого нибудь из местных - это не трудно.
Затем ,как демоверсию ее можно показывать серьезным продюсерам- думаю заинтересуются.Тем более -если будут слова - отпадут упреки в однообразном повторении инструменталки.
Я давно пишу стихи,есть пару сборников( смотри http://stihi.ru/avtor/harmony и на этом сайте "уголок поэзии")  ,недавно увлекся текстами песен.
Сперва начал работать с музыкантами по принципу  - есть текст - пишите музыку,взялись несколько человек, но результат ,честно говоря - не очень.
Мне умные люди посоветовали наоборот - ищи мелодию.Начал искать - ничего запоминающегося не попадалось,пока не встретил Вашу "В глубине"
Записал ее на диктофончик ,чтобы постоянно под рукой и включил свою голову  в режим сочинения.Пока не готов Вам что- то показать,но наверное сначала нужно получить Ваше согласие в принципе.Возможно Вы уже работаете с каким то автором или сами пишите тексты,или принципиально захотите оставить вещь в инструментальном виде.
В любом случае - то,что у Вас получилось - очень здорово!

               Markovich  .Киев

 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Здравствуйте Игорь!

Вы мне не ответили - наверное это нужно воспринять как отказ,но я все же выложу один из вариантов текста,который у меня родился,может Вам понравиться.

 С наилучшими пожеланиями,

                                 Markovich


   Ты   мой – насовсем.




Танцуют медленно снежинки
Кружась над взлетной полосой
То Осень ранние поминки
Справляет по моей любви большой

Пусть сердце криком распахнется
Мне боль в душе не удержать
Надежда птицей в клетке бьется
Как повернуть мне время вспять?

Соло  


Припев (после проигрыша)

Шепчешь ты, что не вернуть любовь назад
Нелюбовь как  лед я растоплю
Расцветет весной наш старый добрый сад
Как же сильно я тебя люблю!                               

Я землю в сторону другую                          
Как глобус школьный раскручу                       Для мужского варианта
Любимый, без тебя умру  я                        Любимая, ведь без тебя умру я
Ты мой! Ты мой! Я так хочу!                       Моя ты ,знай, я так хочу!

И вот бежишь ты мне навстречу
По снежной взлетной полосе
Последний вечер – первый вечер
Ты мой и это насовсем                              Моя ты – это насовсем

Соло 


Припев

----------


## audioritm

*Markovich*,



> нужно получить Ваше согласие в принципе.


Я не против, тем более, что получилось неплохо.



> Возможно Вы уже работаете с каким то автором или сами пишите тексты,или принципиально захотите оставить вещь в инструментальном виде.


Нет, ни с каким автором я не работаю, так, были некоторые наработки, и тексты я не пишу(не получается, как хотелось бы :biggrin:)
Оставлять, только лишь, в инструментальном виде не хочется, нужно попробовать все варианты. Вдруг что нибудь получится?
Текст понравился, но есть некоторые непонятные места.
Бум ещё думать.
Удачи.
 :br:

----------


## Markovich

Здравствуйте Игорь!

Рад,что Вы ответили,тем более положительно!
Музыка Ваша мне кажется эмоциональной поэтому тема песни должна быть также неординарной - так чтобы певица (певец) в отдельных моментах вышли на максимальное звучание,или близкое к этому.
Для себя обозначил сразу две темы - Любовь (расставание)  и
Любовь к родным местам (Родная сторонка).
Но поскольку ориентируюсь на аудиторию нестарую,скорее молодую,
то выбрал 1-ю тему.Сюжет- Расставание с любимым где-то в аэропорту.
Попытка удержать его всеми силами вопреки обстоятельствам,вернуть прошлое (раскрутив землю в обратном направлении).Финал -все заканчивается победой Любви.Думаю петь должна женщина,но на всякий случай я дал мужской вариант 3-й куплет(3-я и 4-я строки) и 4-й куплет 4-я строчка.
Вы пишите,что что-то непонятно - что именно?
Я думаю все непонятные вещи выяснятся если попробовать спеть этот текст на Вашу музыку.Я повторюсь - я не музыкант,но как я понимаю
чтобы попробовать спеть нужно сделать минус для пения - убрать постоянно солирующую партию,оставить соло (хорошо бы саксофон а?) там где нужно и выложить на Вашей страничке. Думаю для вас это не сложно.В это время можно выставить то что есть для поиска певицы (я могу этим заняться с Вашего согласия.Может подходящая певица есть у Вас?).

Markovich

----------


## bemol

*audioritm*,
 Че там думать - вперед и с песнями! Автор стихов предложил тебе сотрудничать - сотрудничай! Значит, ему подходит твой стиль. Может, сразу что-то не получится, так если не пробовать - ТОЧНО НЕ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ!!! Глаза боятся, а руки делают!

----------


## audioritm

> *audioritm*,
>  Че там думать - вперед и с песнями! Автор стихов предложил тебе сотрудничать - сотрудничай! Значит, ему подходит твой стиль. Может, сразу что-то не получится, так если не пробовать - ТОЧНО НЕ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ!!! Глаза боятся, а руки делают!


Я написал думать, в смысле, что теперь уже надо думать над песней, а не как мелодией.(Во ляпнул :biggrin:) А это, ты же знаешь, немножко другое звучание, и я не собираюсь отказываться от предложения.
Просто в соавторстве с поэтом я ещё не работал. Было несколько песен - мне принесли стихи и говорят - ваяй.:biggrin:
Приходилось самому подстраивать размер и рифму, хоть я и не поэт.
Но теперь у нас точно, что то должно получиться.
 :Pivo:

----------


## audioritm

> Сюжет- Расставание с любимым где-то в аэропорту.
> Попытка удержать его всеми силами вопреки обстоятельствам,вернуть прошлое (раскрутив землю в обратном направлении).Финал -все заканчивается победой Любви.Думаю петь должна женщина


Мне этот сюжет тоже нравится. И женский голос, как мне кажется, больше подходит к этой теме.
Непонятные места всегда будут, но я думаю с ними разберёмся.



> В это время можно выставить то что есть для поиска певицы (я могу этим заняться с Вашего согласия.Может подходящая певица есть у Вас?).


Если есть желание и возможность можешь заняться поисками певицы, у меня нет певиц.

----------


## cjkj

*audioritm*,
 Во даёт!!! А я что уже на пенсию должен собираться?
Сначало попробую я спеть. А потом уже ищи певицу.
Тем более для нас это не проблема.
Да ! И саму темку в некоторых местах ты подзабыл и не так сделал.
Попробую найти ту кассету.Ту давнюю.
А так в принципе неплохо. Дерзай! :Pivo:

----------


## cjkj

*Markovich*,
 Слова к песне мне понравились. Будем работать! :Pivo:

----------


## audioritm

> И саму темку в некоторых местах ты подзабыл и не так сделал.


Вот и будем вместе вспоминать.



> Дерзай!


Дерзю. :biggrin:

P.S.
А кассету ищи.
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> Слова к песне мне понравились. Будем работать!


Игорь,Сергей!
Ну теперь втроем мы горы своротим! :Ok: 
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

Тему по поиску певицы я открыл (http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=118837)
Но, шо то пока спит народ!
Видимо праздники отмечают.Одна певица из Москвы обещала подумать.

          Markovich

----------


## audioritm

*Markovich*,
 Пусть теперь дуэтом поют. :biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

> *Markovich*,
>  Пусть теперь дуэтом поют. :biggrin:


А мы с тобой на бэках:biggrin:

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## cjkj

*audioritm*,
 И что?

----------


## audioritm

*cjkj*,
 Работаем.  :Aga:

----------


## cjkj

Ну и что дальше!
Столько Желающих. А дальше что?

----------


## audioritm

*cjkj*,
 Ну я же говорю - работаем.
Зайди на мою страницу.

----------


## audioritm

Оказывается эта тема имеет продолжение.
Вот здесь - http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=118837

----------


## audioritm

Вот что получилось с продолжением.
http://webfile.ru/2574778

----------


## oskar_65

> Вот что получилось


Нормально получилось,интересно.
Гитары не много в куплете?

----------


## audioritm

*oskar_65*,
 Спасибо за отзыв.
Вначале я хотел сделать гитарный проигрыш, но тогда песня получается слишком длинной и затянутой. Тогда решил немного усилить второй куплет и припев. Я не знаю насколько это удалось, поэтому и выставил на суд.
Принимается любая критика и без обид. 
 :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> Тогда решил немного усилить второй куплет


На мой взгляд слегка переусердствовал.Хотя полного представления без голоса нет,всё же хвосты гитарных фраз длинноваты.
Успехов!

----------


## audioritm

*oskar_65*,
 Может быть и переусердствовал с гитарой, но, как мне думается только на коде.
Глянь в личку.

----------


## oskar_65

*audioritm*, :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## audioritm

*oskar_65*,
 :br:

----------


## мусяня

*audioritm*,
 Игорь,привет!!!!Не ни одного файла!!Обнови ссылки.а то у тебя тут тема такая хорошая :Aga:

----------


## audioritm

*мусяня*,
 Лен, а может ты и другие песни споёшь?
Если согласишься - дам ссылки.

А вот здесь можно послушать мои песни и аранжировочки,(только это не всё...)

http://www.realmusic.ru/audioritm/

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> Обнови ссылки.а то у тебя тут тема такая хорошая


Это всё можно послушать или скачать на моей страничке.
Ссылки в подписи.

----------


## audioritm

Вот ещё от меня.

  	 Moonlite

Жду критику и критиков.

----------


## overload

*audioritm*,
 Игарёх, хороший такой Мунлайт, жёсткий имхо. Звучит, на мой взгляд, ПСР.
Вот ПСР - и всё тут. Лысо. Мясо съели. Нет мяса. Плоско. А исполнено ничё так.
Вот - та же байда, но с Озоном. Если бы это потреково обработать... звучало бы лучше.

----------


## Лев

*audioritm*,
*overload*,
 А что бы сказал Людвиг, сами понимаете, Бетховен?:rolleyes:

----------


## audioritm

> Вот - та же байда, но с Озоном.


Игорёк, какой пресет использовал?
Слушал в наушниках, по моему ревера многовато, шумит.



> Если бы это потреково обработать... звучало бы лучше.


На потреково у меня ресурсов не хватит. Хотя можно попробовать сделать заморозку трека.




> audioritm,
> overload,
> А что бы сказал Людвиг, сами понимаете, Бетховен?


Это надо у него спросить... :smile:

----------


## audioritm

> Звучит, на мой взгляд, ПСР.
> Вот ПСР - и всё тут. Лысо. Мясо съели. Нет мяса. Плоско.


Игорянь, а вот глянь сейчас. 
Может хоть немного щетины наросло... :smile:

Moonlite4

----------


## oleg99

*audioritm*,
 -ну давай_тысячным буду тогда :wink:по спасибкм :Pivo: 



> Плоско. А исполнено ничё так


-да,норм.исполненно,и главное-читаемо сольные скрипки
..а вот барабаны..-надо менять и баланс,и звуки хэта и малого(не сильно,-но надо))
-а бас вообще-то там есть,-Я чот не особо услышал?
-кстати во 2 вар-те,-что то улучшилось..-щас просто поздно,поэтому громко не послушаешь..-а вообще мысль и исполнение-Присутствует!
-другое дело-барабаны прав. подобрать и ещё ОЗВУЧИТЬ,-это не всем так легко удаётся..
-Я бы "мелочь"-(16-ые ноты) из хэта убрал..хотя-бы местами пореже сделал.

----------


## audioritm

*oleg99*,
 Олеж, отдельное спасибо за тысячную спасибу.  :Pivo:  (Хотя я их, честное слово, до этого не считал...)



> ..а вот барабаны..-надо менять и баланс,и звуки хэта и малого


Это правда... Сегодня послушал на другой акустике (тоже домашней) - барабаны никуда не годятся. Все звуки ф топку... - надо менять.



> -а бас вообще-то там есть,-Я чот не особо услышал?


Бас вообще-то имеет место быть... но звук тоже надо менять... и может немного добавить громкости...



> -Я бы "мелочь"-(16-ые ноты) из хэта убрал..хотя-бы местами пореже сделал.


Подумаем..................

В общем - итог. Звуки барабанов и бас никуда не годятся!!! 
Нужно подбирать другие...




> -кстати во 2 вар-те,-что то улучшилось..


Расширилась стереобаза на каждый инструмент, но появилась мононесовместимость в целом...

Олежа, спасибо за конструктивную критику. Учтём...
 :br:

----------


## oleg99

> Олежа, спасибо за конструктивную критику. Учтём...


Хоть Я и не конструктор..-но Я за справедливость ..и мир во всём мире_оранжировочном-как минимум!))) :Pivo:  :Aga: 
-


> Звуки барабанов


-скорее "велосити"_его-бы вытащить на полную(snare-малый)..-а громкость(на пульте..-или просто "волум"-прибрать,до нужного значения)) а так,получается-он просто "рыхлый..какой-то,-хотя слышен в нём  и низ неплохой и атака..--нет,-ну если есть готовый_лучше, -тогда лучше поменять..лан..чот я разумничался :confused::biggrin:
-здесь вроде правильное сведение..(сказали))
http://dump.ru/file/4319434
------------------------------
1 раз прогнать,-со 2-го-всё ровненько..:wink:

----------


## oleg99

> -здесь вроде правильное сведение..(сказали))
> http://dump.ru/file/4319434


Забыл самое главное!:biggrin:-это,не Я делал..-мне прислали,для образца балансов по трекам..Я сам-то мастеринг "под ключ" не делаю:wink:-Трекинг,первичное сведение..(так,для баловства-вокальный трек могу черкнуть_для себя)) -а вообще,-отдаю потом всё на сведение мастеринг,и пропись вокальных партий..,-работаем к Кубейсе,
  А-вот это моё уже,-ниже на ссылке..(вокальн. трек не в счёт,_он просто стирается,или вообще не отсылается,-Я так местами,для понятия темы песни оставил)) http://dump.ru/file/4328714
ЗЫ,-1-й раз оно тормозится,а со 2-го-всё ровненько играет

----------


## audioritm

Вот ещё. Даже не знаю, как назвать... :smile:
Что-то наподобие польки... :biggrin:
... и может даже не совсем моё... :smile:

http://webfile.ru/4392274

.

----------


## oleg99

> http://webfile.ru/4392274


Послушал_нормальненько вроде звучит.Для фолклорного формата- :Ok: 
-Всё-ж басок далековато..нет?:confused:
-и Я бы еще малый(рабочий бараб.)_добавил тоже..(5-10%,не более):wink:
_Я же в душЕ-барабанщик..ещё тот;))_
-нет,серьёзно,-попробуй,сделать..и сравни..

----------


## audioritm

Вот немножко доработал.

http://webfile.ru/4402177

Снэр (раб. барабан) вообще заменил.
Бас - добавил велосити и чуточку укоротил нотки. Это добавило разборчивости.
Kick(бо-о-ольшой барабан) - добавил велосити.

----------


## oleg99

> Вот немножко доработал.


- :Ok: -разницу услышал невооружённым ухом(без ушей,в бытовых колонках)) :Pivo: 
Игорь,_не знаю кому как..-но спроси у кого хочешь!_-этот вариант лучше 1-го!! :Aga: 
-единственно что,-на большой громкости посмотреть не помешает,-как там бас с бочкой_"дружат"-по частотам?..ну и snare -хватает-ли обработки..(холл,ревер - типа того))
-Извиняюсь,если что-"не в кассу" высказал,но,-посоветовал,то что думал
-(тут и мне сег-ня принесла старая знакомая "бардка-композиторша" песенку свою;)-будем делать тоже..неспеша:biggrin: :Pivo: !

----------

